# Billy Graham Devotional



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

light is come into the world, and men 
loved darkness rather than light . . . 
â€"John 3:19The worldâ€™s difficulty is summed up in the words, â€œAnd the light shineth in darkness; and the darkness understood it not.â€ The light of Easter is shining, but men refuse to turn to its healing rays for forgiveness, redemption, and salvation. Thus Christ is being rejected by the overwhelming majority of humanity today. As a result, men stumble on in spiritual darkness blindly toward destruction, judgment, and hell.
In the midst of the darkness and â€œvoidâ€ at the creation of the world, God said, â€œLet there be light.â€ In your own mind-darkened, will-paralyzed, conscience-dulled soul, God can make the light penetrate and turn the darkness of your own life into day, if you will let Him. Many of you are living in spiritual darkness, confused, frustrated, disturbed, and fearful. Let the Light come into your heart by faith.
*Read Anne Graham Lotzâ€™s Bible study, â€œPutting Holes in the Darknessâ€*
*Prayer for the day*

At Easter time, as nature breaks through into glorious re-creation, I am reminded of the glory of Your resurrection! I praise You, Lord Jesus, for Your light which shines through the dimness of my soul.

My Thoughts: I finally got tired of the darkness. Hope someone reading this will too get tired of the darkness.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

God is counting on us to spread His words good job brother.Plant a seed is all we can do


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Good post.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Thanks for a great message.


----------



## dunedawg (Jun 17, 2007)

So does anybody watch any of the Linder's fishing shows? Al Linder always has a piece at the end about God's word, and last week was about planting a seed.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

dunedawg said:


> So does anybody watch any of the Linder's fishing shows? Al Linder always has a piece at the end about God's word, and last week was about planting a seed.


no, is he on the outdoor channel?


----------



## ossnap (Jan 4, 2010)

I recently purchased a daily devotional book by Billy Graham called Unto the Hills. I've been reading it daily and it has been very inspirational for me. I'd highly recommend checking it out for anyone interested.


----------



## dunedawg (Jun 17, 2007)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> no, is he on the outdoor channel?


Yes, sir.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

ossnap said:


> I recently purchased a daily devotional book by Billy Graham called Unto the Hills. I've been reading it daily and it has been very inspirational for me. I'd highly recommend checking it out for anyone interested.


Thanks I'll try to remember that one.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

dunedawg said:


> Yes, sir.


Good dea. I often dial up to the Outdoor Channel and watch some of their shows. I will have to remember Linder thanks


----------



## ossnap (Jan 4, 2010)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Thanks I'll try to remember that one.


I picked up my copy at a Lifeway store but this is the one...

https://www.amazon.com/Unto-Hills-D...ywords=billy+graham+unto+the+hills+devotional

I've enjoyed it so much that I've considered buying some more copies for some people I know.


----------



## dunedawg (Jun 17, 2007)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Good dea. I often dial up to the Outdoor Channel and watch some of their shows. I will have to remember Linder thanks


Been watching the Linders for many years. Although they are based up north (Michigan maybe), they talk about techniques that would work anywhere, not specific to northern waters. The last section of the show, Al talks scriptures that apply to fishermen and outdoors people. I think you'll enjoy it!!


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

dunedawg said:


> Been watching the Linders for many years. Although they are based up north (Michigan maybe), they talk about techniques that would work anywhere, not specific to northern waters. The last section of the show, Al talks scriptures that apply to fishermen and outdoors people. I think you'll enjoy it!!


Outdoor ministry is a great arena to spread the Word. Watching a sunrise or sunset in God's great outdoors opens hearts to the idea of a Creator.


----------

